# MAYOR Eric Garcetti Only Wants ONE THING.........!



## nononono (May 14, 2020)

*TOTAL CONTROL OR ELSE ......!*











*THE TIME IS NOW...!*
*
TELL MAYOR ERIC GARCETTI TO GO TO HELL....!

OPEN UP EVERY BUSINESS AND BECOME A FREE SOCIETY AGAIN....!*
*

NO MORE OF YOUR STUPID SHIT .......*
*
THE CITY CANNOT AND WILL NOT BE ABLE TO SHUT DOWN THE ENTIRE COMMUNITY....!*
*

FREEDOM IS THE RALLYING CRY FROM HERE ON OUT....!!!!!*


----------



## EOTL (May 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *TOTAL CONTROL OR ELSE ......!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

Let Stupid ring!
May ignorance prevail!

 . . . stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No.


*How's that THUMB feel on the top of your head today .......*


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let Stupid ring!
> May ignorance prevail!
> 
> . . . stupid is as stupid does.


*Your " Ringing " does prevail in your posts....*
*
Just remember....The TRUTH is always out there for YOU..!
*
*Carry on .....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

I live in SD, surfing, golf, hiking, biking all available. Must suck to be you nono.


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I live in SD, surfing, golf, hiking, biking all available. Must suck to be you nono.



*No ....Eric Garcetti sucks.....!*


----------



## EOTL (May 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *How's that THUMB feel on the top of your head today .......*


All caps, big font and in bold. QAnon?

I am thoroughly enjoying that Garcetti is your mayor. Ha ha ha.


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> All caps, big font and in bold. QAnon?
> 
> I am thoroughly enjoying that Garcetti is your mayor. Ha ha ha.


*Nice.......typical DEMOCRAT...revel in others misery brought on by a DEMOCRAT....*


----------



## EOTL (May 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nice.......typical DEMOCRAT...revel in others misery brought on by a DEMOCRAT....*


That’s right. It’s the only way to deal with your kind.


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> That’s right. It’s the only way to deal with your kind.



*Oh boy.....you feeling a little spunky are ya....*


----------

